# Online Contracts



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering does anyone here use or recommend online contracts? If you do let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You mean purchasing contracts for your biz from an online source? Might be too generic; best way is to have a lawyer familiar with contracting laws in your area.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with PWG, you may find some blanks here, but I would have it checked by a lawyer to conform to state laws. I know mine added some language about mediation that was specific to my state.


----------

